# Grow out tanks



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

hey, i know there is going to be a variety of opinions on this. i'm wondering what you experienced breeders use for grow out tanks? i'm interested on opinions from the standpoint of both tank size and how many fry you toss in there? the size of the fry, as well. thx


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

I use 4x 40gallon breeder tanks as well as a 1x 150gallon tank. As for the amount of fish in there, when they're relatively young you can overstock the tank with no problems as long as you keep them fed and have more than enough filtration, as they get to about nickel size I start seperating the largest and faster developing fish and put them in a 40gal. I seperate the batches as they get bigger and the smallest ones end up in the 150. Hope that helped.


----------

